# Quick video 3



## stonecreek (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## FOLES55 (Feb 13, 2017)

Keep it coming!! Good job


----------



## roperdoc (Feb 13, 2017)

Great fun!
The weather this year has been awesome. And our other vet had shoulder surgery so I've been having to cover calls 
 Keep the videos coming.  I'll be back after them soon or my dogs may run away from home.


----------



## cwa1104sab (Mar 7, 2017)

Another good video. Hope the dog was ok bud


----------

